# 2011 335d at 7500 miles



## Ike (Oct 12, 2005)

I just can't believe the difference in my experience with my 2011 D versus my 2006 330xi. I just passed 7500 miles and the car is bullet proof. Not one issue so far. All the electronics work great, the engine is smooth and very quick, the run flats are better, i average 32 mpg, just a comfortable smooth and reliable car. I still get the " thats a diesel?" , question ocasionally but then i hand them the keys! 

I truly felt i would be complaining about something by now but i got nothing. 


My 2006 woes were:
steering column replaced
Run flats replaced twice under warranty
Radio replaced (lost presets in cold)
Left stranded on pa turnpike with bad h2o pump
Rattling dash
Horrible fuel economy and slow!

In spite of all that, i loved driving it. 

The D takes it to another level for me!


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

Glad you're enjoying the car, Ike. Looks like we're twins, so I'm sure you're loving the colour combo! Yes, while the D's are rare, you may get a few puzzled looks when you stop beside the yellow/green pump to fuel up.

Cheers
D


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

+1 on the comparison with a 2006 E90 330. Loved that car but in comparison the 335d is alarmingly faster and an order of magnitude more reliable. I am at 18K miles on my '11.


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

we are just over 16k miles on our 11 D and it is just as much fun to drive as it was when we first got it!!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ike said:


> My 2006 woes were:
> steering column replaced
> Run flats replaced twice under warranty
> Radio replaced (lost presets in cold)
> ...


----------



## Ike (Oct 12, 2005)

Problems started from the beginning. Most issues in the first 10-15k miles. Tires replaced under warranty at 7k and 15k. I will never buy another 1st model year again.

I will say that BMW treated me excellent through my entire time my car broke. I spent alot time in loaners though!


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

I think I have one of the oldest 'd' cars on this forum (07/09) and it is still running great. I truly look forward to driving it every time and it makes the most tedious commute something to enjoy.

In the past year I had a squeak in the dashboard screen fixed and my iDrive controller was replaced due to a sticking key.

I'm due to service the rear brakes soon - I wonder if I can get those new pads that shed less dust?

One concern is over something that happens rather infrequently: the car sometimes surges after I've come to a complete stop, with my foot firmly on the brake - it seems like it is changing gears well after I've stopped. It only seems to happen after I've been travelling in top gear for an extended period, or if I've been using 'sport' mode. It usually feels like a slight surge but a few times it felt like I'd been rear-ended.  

I hope it is an easy fix; if I need something like a new transmission I sincerely hope the tech can reproduce it while it is still under warranty!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

János said:


> I think I have one of the oldest 'd' cars on this forum (07/09) and it is still running great. I truly look forward to driving it every time and it makes the most tedious commute something to enjoy.
> 
> In the past year I had a squeak in the dashboard screen fixed and my iDrive controller was replaced due to a sticking key.
> 
> ...


My car is older, 12/08, but probably less usage since just shy of 18k miles.


----------



## Diesel Bimmer (Aug 20, 2007)

My "d" is a 7/09 production and it just turned over to 40K miles, maybe the highest miler on this forum. No issues.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Diesel Bimmer said:


> My "d" is a 7/09 production and it just turned over to 40K miles, maybe the highest miler on this forum. No issues.


There were two people on here who had a ton of miles but both seem to have disappeared. Kind of unfortunate because I was really curious to see what, if any, issues they ran into after so many miles. One of those was Chris who stayed on the longest and the other is the guy who had the story about supposedly pissing in his DEF tank(story is only way I remember him). The latter I know was way past his warranty a good bit of time before Chris was, so that guy if he still has the car must have an insane amount of miles on it.


----------



## Diesel Bimmer (Aug 20, 2007)

Snipe656 said:


> There were two people on here who had a ton of miles but both seem to have disappeared. Kind of unfortunate because I was really curious to see what, if any, issues they ran into after so many miles. One of those was Chris who stayed on the longest and the other is the guy who had the story about supposedly pissing in his DEF tank(story is only way I remember him). The latter I know was way past his warranty a good bit of time before Chris was, so that guy if he still has the car must have an insane amount of miles on it.


I hope to keep mine so long that it will turn into something good to eat ;-) (an old southern colloquialism).


----------

